# Repas arrive congelé



## Emily (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Un peu ras la pomponette 😁, je fais signer un papier lors de la signature du contrat demandant aux parents de transporter le repas dans un sac isotherme, on évite les plats congelés et on varie les repas.
😈Et bien pas de sac isotherme même si les parents habitent à 500 mètres, on apporte les repas fait par maman congelés, même pas de decongelation la veille au frigo pour que ça puisse décongeler tranquillement.
Et les repas toujours pratiquement identique.
Ils n'en font qu'à leur tête, ça m'épuise.
La petite a un an , il faut que je répète de mouliner, faire des petits morceaux, pas de légumes vert non plus je l'ai 5 jours par semaine ! et c'est pratiquement toujours les mêmes repas. 
Aujourd'hui choux fleurs et viande avec crème et le tout était congelé en arrivant
Pas de fromage non plus.
Compote et yaourts (industriel) toujours quasi la même chose 😡...

Bonne après midi


----------



## booboo (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
j'ai moi aussi une maman qui m'amène ses petits plats tout prêt et encore congelé.
Ca ne me gène pas ; je sais juste qu'il faut que j'anticipe le temps de réchauffage.


----------



## bidulle (8 Novembre 2022)

le temps de décongélation/réchauffage est très compliqué pour des plats comme ça, c'est décongelé et très chaud à certains endroit, encore congelé à d'autres, donc réchauffage quelques secondes et là le plat est urtra chaud partout ça me grrr
maintenant je décongèle dès que ça rrive le matin et réchauffage à l'heure du repas.


----------



## Emily (8 Novembre 2022)

bidulle moi ce qui m'embête c'est le risque de bactéries qui peut se développer.
Ce n"est pas compliqué de décongeler le soir.


----------



## Syl32 (8 Novembre 2022)

Emily je suis d'accord avec toi. Les repas doivent arriver prêts à l'emploi un point c'est tout. Nous ne sommes pas sensées décongeler les repas des enfants. Comme dit Bidulle ce n'est jamais décongelé partout en même temps. Il faut surveiller, repasser au micro-ondes, resurveiller etc... ça n'a jamais de fin et c'est pénible. En plus pour aller jusqu'au bout, surtout en ces temps de crise d'énergie la surconsommation électrique du coup c'est nous qui en payons la facture. Pourquoi ne pas faire gentiment la remarque à la maman que c'est trop compliqué de gérer la décongélation alors que tu dois t'occuper des petits accueillis ?


----------



## Emily (8 Novembre 2022)

Syl32 je l'ai déjà dit à la maman mais je parle dans le vide.


----------



## Syl32 (8 Novembre 2022)

Alors pourquoi ne pas hausser d'un ton ? Quand elle arrive le matin tu lui demandes si le repas est encore congelé et si oui tu lui expliques à nouveau que tu lui as déjà dit que le repas devait arriver prêt à l'emploi et non congelé, que d'ici le repas il ne sera pas décongelé et que tu as autre chose à faire que décongeler son plat, notamment avec son enfant. Et en conclusion tant pis elle repart avec son plat et elle t'en amène un autre prêt à l'emploi. Je dis ça mais je sais que c'est compliqué de s'imposer aussi radicalement !!


----------



## zelande (8 Novembre 2022)

Lui dire, le soir, que son enfant n'a pas trop apprécié la glace aux choux fleurs ???.....
Ceci dit, il n'y a pas plus de risques de bactéries si le plat décongèle toute la nuit au frigo de chez la maman que dans le tiens. 
Il y a plusieurs tactiques. 
1/ Je veux arrêter de me prendre le chou pour ça. Le plat est mis au micro ondes, position décongélation et si je trouve que ça génère une surconsommation d'énergie, j'augmente les ie. Et si c'est toujours la même chose, ce n'est pas mon problème. 
2/ ça m'ennuie vraiment, soit je vérifie le plat le matin et lui rend si ça ne me convient pas, je lui rends le soir en lui disant que j'ai du préparer autre chose et je facture le repas donné par mes soins.

Perso, je ne me prends plus la tête. J'ai une seule petite dont la maman prépare le repas. Son mari travaillait chez un maraicher, ils ont eux même potager et verger. Au début, génial, aliments sains , variés. J'ai du éplucher et couper quelque fois un fruit, mais pour les pommes ou bananes, c'est logique.
Le papa ne travaille plus là bas et la qualité des repas n'est plus du tout la même. Des pâtes ou du riz tous les jours, quelque fois des légumes verts, parfois des légumes de conserve, souvent des knackis.  2/3 fois j'ai proposé de faire le repas pour que tout le monde mange pareil, mais il n'y a pas eu d'écho, tant pis.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

Quand j'ai eu mes 3 petits du même âge je faisais le repas pour 2 sur 3 et la troisième regardait les 2 autres avec de gros yeux et la bave aux lèvres tellement çà lui faisait envie car elle n'avait que des assiettes dégueu toutes liquides ! j'ai tenu une semaine et j'ai pratiquement imposé à la maman de lui faire son repas comme les autres en lui prouvant A+B que çà ne lui coûterait pas plus cher ! c'était invivable pour la petite mais pour moi aussi !!! et çà l'a fait ... je faisais les repas pour les 3 et c'était beaucoup mieux !!! alors zelande si vous faites pour les autres imposez de faire pour cet enfant là aussi !!! il y a 5 ans environ tous les enfants que j'ai accueillis leurs parents ont choisi de fournir (pas à ma demande je précise) et souvent aussi des knackis des repas pas toujours équilibrés surtout pour une famille ... on en a parlé sur un autre post et j'ai dit que les PE voulaient fournir et bien que ce soit bon ou pas ils ont choisi d'apporter le repas de leur enfant donc c'est leur problème pas le mien et je ne me suis jamais pris le chou avec çà parfois çà me faisait même rigoler ... à un moment çà va bien !


----------



## Emily (8 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982, oui moi aussi lorsque les enfants veulent manger comme les autres j'en parle aux parents et généralement ça fonctionne.
La petite a un an , d'habitude les enfants réagissent aux assiettes des copains plus tard.
Les parents tirent sur tout, le taux horaire, absence de l'enfant ....
Ce soir je n'ai pas pu en parler car la petite a hurlé toute la journée, même pas une heure de sieste donc évidemment terrible.
Je ne m'attends à pas grand chose car j'avais déjà demandé de faire décongeler les repas la veille et plus de légumes vert et pas de retour.
Je pense prendre du recul, la petite mange c"est bien sinon tant pis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  essayez la dėcongelation dans l'eau froide, avec les contenant. C'est une méthode qui limite la prolifération des bactéries et qui est économique.


----------



## Louanne (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour ma part j'ai pris beaucoup de recule par rapport aux repas apportés par les employeurs. J'ai eu le summum avec une famille : du reste de fast food du dimanche soir pour le lundi mdi. Puis du reste pour le mardi.... Enfant constipé++ déjà au Gaviscon tous les jours. Oui là pour cet enfant j'ai eu de longs dialogues SANS jugement avec les parents. Ça c'est arrangé.
Donc qu'il y est x grammes de viande pas de légumes ou trop de féculents. Tant pis, je donne. J'ai vu pire malheureusement...


----------



## zelande (9 Novembre 2022)

"alors zelande si vous faites pour les autres imposez de faire pour cet enfant là aussi"
Non, pourquoi j'imposerai cela ?
Les parents font comme ils veulent. La petite va bien, grandit bien. Je n'ai jamais posé la question mais je suis sure qu'elle mange des légumes le soir, et si ce n'est pas le cas, en quoi cela me regarde ?
Je n'ai jamais eu de crise à propos des repas, parce que l'un voulait manger ce qu'à l'autre. Donc du moment ou les enfants mangent ce qu'on leur donne, qu'il n'y a pas de "crises", qu'ils ne présentent pas de signes de maladie ou de gros inconfort digestif, ou le repas est prêt à l'emploi, je n'ai rien à dire, même si je pense que moi, je ne ferais pas pareil, que ce serait plus ceci ou moins cela !!


----------



## Camlaupau (11 Novembre 2022)

*je ne vois pas le problème au contraire je préfère que ça arrive congelé plutôt qu un repas fait mais on ne sais pas si c etait au frais moi c est se que fait la maman je le laisse sur ma table et ça décongèle tout seul*


----------

